# Health Benefits of Lettuce?



## JailHouse (Sep 7, 2008)

Ive Been using lettuce as a 3rd course for my main big meals thru out the days.  My question is what kind of benefits do I get from eating lettuce?  Can lettuce be used in place of other green veggies?


----------



## danzik17 (Sep 8, 2008)

Depends what kind you're talking about.  Romaine lettuce is great.  If you're eating iceberg, you may as well be eating cardboard soaked in water.


----------



## stepani (Sep 8, 2008)

Lettuce Nutrition Info

Lettuce is exceptionally low in calories and contains over 90% water. However, dark lettuce leaves are rich in folate and contain useful amounts of beta-carotene as well as vitamin C, potassium and certain phyto-chemicals (coumarins, flavonoids and lactucin) that act as a mild sedative, especially when eaten with bread.

Lettuce Health Benefits

Lettuce aids digestion and promotes liver health. It can also reduce the risk of heart disease, stroke and cataracts. Other research shows it helps to reduce the risk of cancer and may ease nervous insomnia. If iceberg is the only type of lettuce you eat, you are choosing the least-nutritious member of a family of nutritional champions. Any other lettuce or leafy green vegetable would be a better choice. Most other greens are also good sources of vitamin C, beta-carotene, folate, and dietary fiber as well as some calcium. As a general rule, the darker green the leaves, the more nutritious the salad green. For example, romaine or watercress have seven to eight times as much beta-carotene, and two to four times the calcium, and twice the amount of potassium as iceberg lettuce. By varying the greens in your salads, you can enhance the nutritional content as well as vary the tastes and textures.


----------



## JailHouse (Sep 8, 2008)

danzik17 said:


> Depends what kind you're talking about.  Romaine lettuce is great.  If you're eating iceberg, you may as well be eating cardboard soaked in water.




I do think its iceberg Lettuce.  So is there any value in eating this type? 




stepani said:


> Lettuce Nutrition Info
> 
> Lettuce is exceptionally low in calories and contains over 90% water. However, dark lettuce leaves are rich in folate and contain useful amounts of beta-carotene as well as vitamin C, potassium and certain phyto-chemicals (coumarins, flavonoids and lactucin) that act as a mild sedative, especially when eaten with bread.
> 
> ...



I found this link on google also


----------



## Built (Sep 8, 2008)

Just switch to Romaine. It's better-tasting anyway.


----------



## JailHouse (Sep 8, 2008)

Built said:


> Just switch to Romaine. It's better-tasting anyway.



ya I'm going to do that asap.  Can it count as a veggie?


----------



## DaMayor (Sep 8, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> ya I'm going to do that asap.  Can it count as a veggie?



Many don't bother counting lettuce...especially if it is iceberg. (cellulose and water)

I vote for baby spinach. Romaine is great, but a bit pricy, IMO. I usually try to find more exotic lettuce..just to keep things interesting.


----------



## JailHouse (Sep 8, 2008)

DaMayor said:


> Many don't bother counting lettuce...especially if it is iceberg. (cellulose and water)
> 
> I vote for baby spinach. Romaine is great, but a bit pricy, IMO. I usually try to find more exotic lettuce..just to keep things interesting.



I don't count the cals for lettuce.  What I meant was can it be used as a veggie.


----------



## DaMayor (Sep 8, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> I don't count the cals for lettuce.  What I meant was can it be used as a veggie.



I don't think iceberg meets the criteria for vegi.'s. Its not listed in the USDA vegetable 'group' anyway. It lacks the basic vitamins and minerals found in Romaine,spinach, et al.


----------



## JailHouse (Sep 8, 2008)

DaMayor said:


> I don't think iceberg meets the criteria for vegi.'s. Its not listed in the USDA vegetable 'group' anyway. It lacks the basic vitamins and minerals found in Romaine,spinach, et al.



cool thanks.  I plan on switching to romaine asap.


----------



## stepani (Sep 9, 2008)

celery is a diuretic...............


----------



## Merkaba (Sep 9, 2008)

iceburg is a waste of time..

However, I have wondered which is better, Romaine or Green Leaf???  Anyone care to comment?


----------



## DaMayor (Sep 9, 2008)

Merkaba said:


> iceburg is a waste of time..
> 
> However, I have wondered which is better, Romaine or Green Leaf???  Anyone care to comment?



I would say green leaf, just because it is a darker green and more fibrous than Romaine (which, IMO is between green leaf and iceberg)....this is speculative, of course.


----------



## Dane Fletcher (Sep 9, 2008)

The darker the color of the salad green, the more nutritious it is. Beta-carotene is the chief disease-fighting nutrient found in the darker-colored greens. As an antioxidant, it battles certain cancers, heart disease, and cataracts. A dark-green color also indicates the presence of folic acid, which helps prevent neural-tube birth defects in the beginning stages of pregnancy. Researchers are uncovering other important contributions folic acid has to offer to your well-being, like its role in the prevention of heart disease and inflammation. Most salad greens are also notable sources of vitamin C, potassium, and fiber.

Chicory is a good source of vitamin C, another antioxidant nutrient linked to prevention of heart disease, cancer, and cataracts. Some salad greens, including arugula and watercress, are members of the cruciferous family, adding more ammunition to the fight against cancer.


----------



## seems (Oct 6, 2008)

For me doesn't matter what kind no matter what kind lettuce is good.


----------

